
Every company that works online today ought to consider hiring three amazing people. - makimaki
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/11/three-new-jobs.html
======
nihilocrat
Cool, he gives no good reasons _why_ we should be hiring any of these people.
My company already has the first two (and for our business, they are very
worthwhile and valued employees) but it doesn't have the third. I am skeptical
of drawing on outside talent to get things done because it inevitably leads to
a situation where two parties are deeply invested in the product but have no
understanding of one anothers' systems. From personal experience, this led to
a product that was inefficient and hard to maintain for no good reason other
than that it was spread across several organizations that could not directly
manage one other.

Seth should be at least enumerating situations where these roles will shine.

------
ojbyrne
I was hoping he'd say hire 3 amazing programmers. In general any company that
works online right now would benefit more from the order of magnitude
increases in productivity that great programmers bring. The jobs he describes
are all managerial (the stats guy less so), and as such require communication
- which means that at best, they're going to bring incremental improvements.
Obviously those get magnified by the staff that reports to them. Which means
that you're actually hiring 3 amazing people and multiple more "staff" to
magnify their effect.

In my opinion, you're better off hiring 3 amazing programmers.

------
jbyers
One and three are debatable, they depend heavily on the nature of your
business.

Having a stats fiend, however, is not. The amount of actionable data available
to online businesses is staggering. Ignore it at your peril.

------
jobeirne
What a stupid title.

Edit: what a stupid article.

------
anthonyrubin
1 and 2 sound like MBA advice.

------
miratom
oh, is that all?

